# Decided to clean coop this morning



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I didnt have much to do today so I decided to thoroughly clean out the small coop. I put on my chicken clothes and mask, and got started early after a couple cups of coffee.
First thing was removing the pine shavings and nest box, then vacuuming with the wet/dry vac. 
Then I mixed up a batch of permethrin concentrate with water and sprayed the nest box and inside the coop, getting in every crack and corner including the walls and ceiling. I then turned on the vent fan and placed a 12" rotating fan to dry the interior. Once it was dry, I removed the rotating fan and put a pile of permethrin dust at the entrance to the coop. I dropped all the towels covering all the vents, then hit the pile of dust full blast with the leaf blower. LOL, it looked like a smoke bomb had gone off inside the coop. After the dust settled, I could see that the fine dust settled everywhere...perfect. Then I set the nest box back in place and added fresh shavings. Finally, I lightly sprinkled the shavings with permethrin dust and patted it down. Just in time too; one of my Black Stars was squawking and needed to lay an egg.
Then the waterer and feeder got thoroughly cleaned and disinfected. I finished up around 1030. Next week I'll tackle the big coop.
Here's a few pics.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If anything can withstand the dust from chickens, it's a Vornado fan. Love mine, I've had it for years.

Yeah, that leaf blower thing really was a bad idea in my big coop. It made one heck of a mess and didn't really get me any where. I found thoroughly soaking everything down with premise spray usually washed most of it away.

My birds are totally unhappy at the moment since I dropped their tarp to keep the rain from being driven in.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I prefer to keep my coops as dry as possible, dusts are the way to go in that regard. Some of the long lasting premise sprays mustve been taken off the market as I cant find any locally. The only reason I used liquids this time was a follow up treatment with a small lice/mite problem I had awhile back. I'll be doing the same with the big coop.
The largest coop I've ever built was 8'W x 16'L. I kept it simple with strength/storm resistance and ease of cleaning as priorities. I've carried that thought with future coops I've built. I've never had any issues using the leaf blower dispersing sevin or permethrin dust inside coops.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I used the spray because it could run in to all of the cracks and crevices. My old coop was 10 by 28 with 11 pens in it. I never found the wet treatment to be a problem but then I wasn't living where the humidity being 80% was normal for the day.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

That's a HUGE coop! Yep, I agree with you...I'd spray ALL the time LOL.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And is true of all things chickens, I quickly filled it up and ran out of room so many times it wasn't funny.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx, Dawg! I worked my butt off in my sleep last night! I cleaned my coop, sprayed and cleaned some more! I'm tired this morning! !!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

nannypattyrn said:


> Thx, Dawg! I worked my butt off in my sleep last night! I cleaned my coop, sprayed and cleaned some more! I'm tired this morning! !!


LOL 

""The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.""


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

When I clean the coop, it's emptied , and sprayed ceiling to floor with Virkon with one of those soap attachments for washing cars. Let it dry, and put Sevin in the nest boxes, and sprinkle some on the floor. I have 3 pens with roosts that I rake the ground and lime. Probably every few months.


----------

